# Manual for B/S 6.75 hp push mower



## UncleTom (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi there all. I am looking for a download manual for a briggs and sratton 6.75 horse vertical shaft engine used on the newer john deere mowers.Im not sure of the model #. It has weak spark and i am suspecting coil/module or partial shearing of the flywheel key. It does run but the spark is intermiantly weak. Helping a neighbor out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

If you are getting a weak spark you most likely have a problem with the coil gap. Pull the flywheel cover off and re-gap the coil using a dollar bill and see if it helps. Just remember that when you regap it you need to spin the flywheel (with the spark plug out) and make sure the coil isn't going to rub the flywheel. Also, while you have the flywheel cover off, check and see if the magnets are still good. Take a screw driver and hold it about 1/4" away from the flywheel. If it pulls the screw driver to the flywheel with no problem then your magnets are still good.

I recommend you try this stuff before buying a new coil or flywheel key because a coil generally either works or it doesn't. Also, if you need a manual for this engine just go to www.briggsandstratton.com and put in your model and type number to pull up a manual and illustrated parts list. The model number should be stamped in the flywheel cover just above the spark plug on some L-head engines, on the valve cover of a OHV engine, or on the plate just above the muffler on newer L-head engines. Hope this helps.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well if it runs alright, the key most likely is fine, if it runs rough and backfires etc, it may just very well need a new one,try a regap of the coil, $ bill slapped in between it and the flywheel and get it close enough so the bill slides, but still slides a little hard and that afterwards the flywheel spins no problem. also replace the plug if its old/original because that can be sometimes the case when the plug gets older. make sure its gapped at .30


----------

